# Taco Pizza



## Erik (Dec 18, 2004)

For a 16" pizza:

1 16" thin pizza crust

4 oz. Salsa (we make ours medium, but you can use your personal favorite)

8 oz. Crumbled Taco Seasoned Ground Beef (We have bulk taco seasoning, whatever your personal seasoning.)

Taco seasoning (to taste)

6 oz. diced tomatoes

3 oz. black olives

4 oz. chopped onion

1 green onion chopped

8 oz. Shredded Monterey Jack/Cheddar Blend

4 oz. Chopped Iceberg Lettuce

Optional:
Sour Cream...or what ever you like to eat with your tacos.





Take the pizza crust, and spread the salsa on the crust as the sauce. Evenly distribute the taco meat around the crust. Take a pinch of the taco seasoning, and season the crust. Evenly distribute the tomatoes, black olives, red onions, and green onions around the pizza. Top with cheese, and take another pinch of the taco seasoning and season the cheese.

We have an industrial pizza oven with the built-in stones...so  I baked at 500 degrees for 8 minutes. (You adjust to your liking)

When finished, I cut the pizza, and garnished the pizza with lightly drizzled sour cream, and with the iceberg lettuce.

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 18, 2004)

My kid will love this, Erik.  Actually, so will I!  Thanks.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks, Erik   8)


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2004)

Let me know how these turn out!!!


----------

